# Everybody loves a good rack.....



## jabutimbi (Mar 1, 2010)

and i want a manual one  

So i want to remove my power steering rack and replace it with a Manual one. The vehicle is a 92 jetta. I was wondering if anyone has done this themselves and if so; 

- how difficult is it? 
- how much on average does it cost for parts? 
- Can it be done in a garage or am i destined to have to pay some mechanic for labor? 

thanks for any help


----------

